# Largemouth Question



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

Does anyone know the minnesota state record for largemouth bass because i caught a 8 pound 1 ounce largemouth out of pelican lake on memorial weekend in brainered minnesota! 8)


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

WOW nice fish. I'd be courous to know what bay it came out of ???? I would say either Halverson, Cree or moose???????


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

Accually it came out of jones bay hard to beleive huh? i caught it in 11.5 feet of water, right when ur entering the bay on the left side where that big white dock is! straight out from there! took a pic and let it go! Ive caught some nice 5 pounders out of moose but ive never been to cree ill try to make my way up there tis summer i stay at pelican beach resort! my friend caught a smallie that was six 1/2 in that little bowl right before jones bay it drops down to about 13 feet! ive also caught some walleye and lots of northern there to!


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

The funny thing is, is that ive never heard of a smallie comming out of that lake they must be rare! :-?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

MN Record Largemouth = 8 lb 12.5 oz


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats on the fish im definetly jealous. I caught one this weekend that looked like it should have been 4 or 5 lbs., but it looked really sickly and skinny. My guess was that it was spawned out. Anybody else with a better guess?


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

no thats the only thing i can think of unless it wasn't eating enough


----------

